# On The Ocean, But Warm & Dry?



## HolyMole

Yahoo today has another of those "Best Places to Retire" articles.
The weather in two of the 8 locations mentioned, both coastal/beach areas - Salinas, Ecuador and Coronado, Panama is described as "mild and dry", and "warm and dry" respectively.
As much as we love spending the winters here in Zihuatanejo, Mexico, we find the humidity often oppressive, even between late October and late April, the local "dry season". We wouldn't consider living here from May to October, when it's REALLY hot and humid.
We've always thought it would be great to find a place on the ocean that was 'way less humid, but it sounds unlikely that any such spots exist, for obvious reasons.....until this Yahoo article today.
Can anyone comment on the above description of weather and humidity in Salinas, Ecuador and Coronado, Panama ? 
Is there anywhere in Mexico that fills the bill, (besides San Carlos, which is dry, but a tad too cool in winter and frying-pan hot in summer).
I realize we're being picky, but what's wrong with seeking Paradise?


----------



## sparks

I was in Panama City for a week during the Cuban crisis in 1962 and that was the first time we wore tropical uniforms. Nothing mild/warm/dry about it. Hot and humid like any other totally tropical area on the coast. Similar to the west central coast or Florida or Subic Bay Philippines in the summer.

Ecuador ... maybe a little further south?


----------



## mickisue1

I have friends in Salinas. Suffice it to say that during the rainy season, there is a big demand for strong insect repellant, as the many swamps, both permanent and temporary, breed mosquitos that carry dengue fever.

Ocean and dry? Not really possible.


----------



## TundraGreen

mickisue1 said:


> … Ocean and dry? Not really possible.


There used to be a joke about wanting something done well, quickly and cheaply. You can have any two but not all three.

The ocean, warm and dry are like that. You can have any two but maybe not all three.


----------



## HolyMole

TundraGreen said:


> There used to be a joke about wanting something done well, quickly and cheaply. You can have any two but not all three.
> 
> The ocean, warm and dry are like that. You can have any two but maybe not all three.


For maybe half the year, San Carlos, north of Guaymas, would pretty well meet all three criteria. Unfortunately, those 6 months aren't consecutive, probably being the 3 months of Feb - April and Sept-November. 

As far as Salinas, Ecuador and Coronado, Panama, I guess someone should tell Yahoo to fire their weatherman.


----------



## vantexan

Check out Huanchaco, Peru. Beach town popular with surfers, very walkable, good transport to nearby Trujillo and a new, American style mall with a Cinemark theater. Great seafood. The thing about the Peruvian coast, especially, Trujillo/Huanchaco, is it's influenced by the Humboldt Current, which brings up cold water from Antartica. Daily highs are in the 60's and 70's year'round, and the record low was, if I remember right, 52. Peru has it's problems, but Huanchaco is considered very safe and affordable. But it's a coastal desert, no lush tropical vegetation or dramatic scenery.


----------



## conklinwh

vantexan said:


> Check out Huanchaco, Peru. Beach town popular with surfers, very walkable, good transport to nearby Trujillo and a new, American style mall with a Cinemark theater. Great seafood. The thing about the Peruvian coast, especially, Trujillo/Huanchaco, is it's influenced by the Humboldt Current, which brings up cold water from Antartica. Daily highs are in the 60's and 70's year'round, and the record low was, if I remember right, 52. Peru has it's problems, but Huanchaco is considered very safe and affordable. But it's a coastal desert, no lush tropical vegetation or dramatic scenery.


Parts of Peru influenced by same currents as the Galapagos Is. Unfortunately, unlike the Galapagos, those places never seem very interesting.

I have heard that some places on the Sea of Cortes or the baja have some unusual climates that break from what one would expect from the coast but I have no 1st hand experience.


----------



## vantexan

conklinwh said:


> Parts of Peru influenced by same currents as the Galapagos Is. Unfortunately, unlike the Galapagos, those places never seem very interesting.
> 
> I have heard that some places on the Sea of Cortes or the baja have some unusual climates that break from what one would expect from the coast but I have no 1st hand experience.


Peru has what just about is universally accepted as the best cuisine in South America. Lima has become a major foodie destination. Not far from Trujillo is Huaraz, the climbing and hiking Mecca in the highest chain of mountains in the Andes. Stunning. Then there's Cusco, the Sacred Valley, Macchu Pichu(I know that's spelled wrong), the Ica Dunes, the Nazca Lines, Lake Titicaca, the Amazon River basin, the fascinating indigenous cultures and markets, the beautiful city of Arequipa, Colca Canyon, and much more. As for the Peruvian coastal climate, few places at sea level on a coast have as mild a climate. It's not as developed as Mexico, but it's far from boring.


----------



## conklinwh

vantexan said:


> Peru has what just about is universally accepted as the best cuisine in South America. Lima has become a major foodie destination. Not far from Trujillo is Huaraz, the climbing and hiking Mecca in the highest chain of mountains in the Andes. Stunning. Then there's Cusco, the Sacred Valley, Macchu Pichu(I know that's spelled wrong), the Ica Dunes, the Nazca Lines, Lake Titicaca, the Amazon River basin, the fascinating indigenous cultures and markets, the beautiful city of Arequipa, Colca Canyon, and much more. As for the Peruvian coastal climate, few places at sea level on a coast have as mild a climate. It's not as developed as Mexico, but it's far from boring.


You are right that there are great places in Peru and we did love the food in Lima. Cuzco a little high for my wife even with coco tea.
My point was that I thought that the dry warm coast was quite a ways south of Lima and not much there if you aren't into hiking/climbing.


----------



## vantexan

conklinwh said:


> You are right that there are great places in Peru and we did love the food in Lima. Cuzco a little high for my wife even with coco tea.
> My point was that I thought that the dry warm coast was quite a ways south of Lima and not much there if you aren't into hiking/climbing.


Actually Trujillo and Huanchaco are about 350 miles north of Lima. The Humboldt Current turns out into the Pacific a ways north. Peru's most popular beach town, Mancora, is up where it starts getting warmer, typically in high 80's there. Ecuador's coast is considerably hotter, but look up in Google Images Bahia de Caraquez. Nice town in an awesome location and reasonably pleasant with sea breezes.


----------



## conklinwh

vantexan said:


> Actually Trujillo and Huanchaco are about 350 miles north of Lima. The Humboldt Current turns out into the Pacific a ways north. Peru's most popular beach town, Mancora, is up where it starts getting warmer, typically in high 80's there. Ecuador's coast is considerably hotter, but look up in Google Images Bahia de Caraquez. Nice town in an awesome location and reasonably pleasant with sea breezes.


It's been a number of years since we did Peru & the Galapagos. For some reason I thought Humbolt turned west before Lima. which is why dry. Oh well!


----------



## vantexan

conklinwh said:


> It's been a number of years since we did Peru & the Galapagos. For some reason I thought Humbolt turned west before Lima. which is why dry. Oh well!


Hey, you live in a unique old mining town. I've just learned about an old gold mining town in southern Ecuador called Zaruma. It's a stunning place, check it out on Google Images.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

I guess it depends on subjective preferences for what is warm and what is dry. The only coastal area of Mexico temperate enough for me to live is around Ensenada, which has virtually the same climate as San Diego. That's sort of like Heaven, unless you can't stand the morning marine layer in the summer, what's referred to in San Diego as "June gloom."

Ensenada, as much as I like it, isn't Mexico enough for me.


----------



## TundraGreen

ptrichmondmike said:


> I guess it depends on subjective preferences for what is warm and what is dry. The only coastal area of Mexico temperate enough for me to live is around Ensenada, which has virtually the same climate as San Diego. That's sort of like Heaven, unless you can't stand the morning marine layer in the summer, what's referred to in San Diego as "June gloom."
> 
> Ensenada, as much as I like it, isn't Mexico enough for me.


As you say what is warm is subjective. Ensenada/San Diego seems too cold to me in the winter. I just looked at the records and it looks like the morning lows in winter are about the same as Guadalajara where I live, but the afternoon highs in Gdl are 5 C (9 F) warmer than San Diego/Ensenada. That makes a lot of difference. Of course Gdl is a long way from the beach so it doesn't help in that regard.


----------



## Isla Verde

ptrichmondmike said:


> I guess it depends on subjective preferences for what is warm and what is dry. The only coastal area of Mexico temperate enough for me to live is around Ensenada, which has virtually the same climate as San Diego. That's sort of like Heaven, unless you can't stand the morning marine layer in the summer, what's referred to in San Diego as "June gloom."
> 
> Ensenada, as much as I like it, isn't Mexico enough for me.


I have no interest in living at the beach, so I haven't participated in this thread so far. And I've never been to either of the Bajas. But I would love to hear why Ensenada "isn't Mexico enough for [you]".


----------



## lobotapatio

Have you thought about Arica on the north coast of Chile near the Peruvian border?


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I have no interest in living at the beach, so I haven't participated in this thread so far. And I've never been to either of the Bajas. But I would love to hear why Ensenada "isn't Mexico enough for [you]".


So would I. I was there for a job interview once for a couple of days and it seemed pretty typical Mexico to me. But I was there during the flu epidemic in 2009 and it was completely empty of tourists. The center of town is probably a lot different normally.


----------



## makaloco

Wouldn't the water around Ensenada be too cold for swimming?


----------



## ptrichmondmike

Isla Verde said:


> I have no interest in living at the beach, so I haven't participated in this thread so far. And I've never been to either of the Bajas. But I would love to hear why Ensenada "isn't Mexico enough for [you]".


1. Too close to California, Americans in huge numbers most weekends.
2. No discernable local native American culture or crafts.
3. No particularly interesting mestizo traditions, either.
4. Undistinguished architecturally, few historic buildings.
5. Nothing of archaeological interest.

But it's a nice city with many charms, from its magnificent half-moon bay to the Guadalupe Valley wine country just a short distance away.

I'm not a beach person, either -- give me lakes and mountains anyday.


----------



## Isla Verde

ptrichmondmike said:


> 1. Too close to California, Americans in huge numbers most weekends.
> 2. No discernable local native American culture or crafts.
> 
> But it's a beautiful city with many charms, from its magnificent half-moon bay to the Guadalupe Valley wine country just a short distance away.
> 
> I'm not a beach person, either -- give me lakes and mountains anyday.


Thanks for your comments. Too many Americans and no artesanías - definitely not my kind of place, though the setting sounds lovely, as well as the proximity to the wine country. I've always wondered where the Mexican wine country was located.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for your comments. Too many Americans and no artesanías - definitely not my kind of place, though the setting sounds lovely, as well as the proximity to the wine country. I've always wondered where the Mexican wine country was located.


Isla, I added/edited three more points, all of which are just as important as the first two to my definition of "Mexico."


----------



## chicois8

Have you looked at Todos Santos,BCS?
Todos Santos Official Website - Baja California Sur - Mexico || Homepage

Small coastal town north of Cabo ( for big box shopping) cool ocean breezes......you likey


----------



## Isla Verde

ptrichmondmike said:


> Isla, I added/edited three more points, all of which are just as important as the first two to my definition of "Mexico."


I just read your amended message. The points you mention (mestizo cultural traditions, interesting historical architecture, archaeological sites) are also things that have drawn me to Mexico for many years. But if you look at Mexican history, both pre- and post-Conquest, you'll realize that this area has always lain outside of the cultural core of the country: Mesoamerica (pre-Conquest) and Nueva España (during the colonial period), which explains why these are not to be found in Ensenada.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

chicois8 said:


> Have you looked at Todos Santos,BCS?
> Todos Santos Official Website - Baja California Sur - Mexico || Homepage
> 
> Small coastal town north of Cabo ( for big box shopping) cool ocean breezes......you likey


I'd second that -- Todos Santos is a lovely, artsy place. Small.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

Isla Verde said:


> I just read your amended message. The points you mention (mestizo cultural traditions, interesting historical architecture, archaeological sites) are also things that have drawn me to Mexico for many years. But if you look at Mexican history, both pre- and post-Conquest, you'll realize that this area has always lain outside of the cultural core of the country: Mesoamerica (pre-Conquest) and Nueva España (during the colonial period), which explains why these are not to be found in Ensenada.


Yes, that sound reasonable. And it's basically a new city -- the population has increased by more than 1,000% since the mid-1950s.


----------



## vantexan

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for your comments. Too many Americans and no artesanías - definitely not my kind of place, though the setting sounds lovely, as well as the proximity to the wine country. I've always wondered where the Mexican wine country was located.


Don't forget Casa Madero in Parras de la Fuente, Coahuila, the oldest winery in the Americas. And a Pueblo Magico!


----------



## Guategringo

I spent a year in Uruguay between Montevideo, Puntal del Este and Colonia publishing a tourism magazine. it certainly can get windy, but even though there was humidity it never felt that under comforable. I would say that climate is very temperate. Never was hotter than mid 80s and the evenings, depending on the time of year were comfortable sleeping without A/C...


----------



## ptrichmondmike

Guategringo said:


> I spent a year in Uruguay between Montevideo, Puntal del Este and Colonia publishing a tourism magazine. it certainly can get windy, but even though there was humidity it never felt that under comforable. I would say that climate is very temperate. Never was hotter than mid 80s and the evenings, depending on the time of year were comfortable sleeping without A/C...


Uruguay in some ways is one of the most appealing countries in LA -- possibly the most open and tolerant of all -- but it's so flat.


----------



## chicois8

ptrichmondmike said:


> I'd second that -- Todos Santos is a lovely, artsy place. Small.


Forget TS it is on fire at this moment, que lastima


----------



## HolyMole

chicois8 said:


> Forget TS it is on fire at this moment, que lastima


Literally? Lo siento, pero no entiendo.

By the way, a couple of years ago we drove Baja from top to bottom over a 2-3 week stretch, including Tecate, Ensenada, Todos Santos, La Paz, San Jose del Cabo and CSL, and all points in between, and in reply to the oft-heard comment that "Baja isn't really Mexico", we found it to be very definitely "Mexican"....just a different kind of Mexico. Except for the loud, crass and unenjoyable Cabo San Lucas, we loved it all.


----------



## OnTheRoadToMexico

HolyMole said:


> Yahoo today has another of those "Best Places to Retire" articles.
> The weather in two of the 8 locations mentioned, both coastal/beach areas - Salinas, Ecuador and Coronado, Panama is described as "mild and dry", and "warm and dry" respectively.


Clearly the writer had never been to either place! Salinas is extremely humid, according to those who live in Ecuador. One has to go further north to find "warm and dry", like Bahia de Caraquez. If you're still interested in looking for a lower-humidity coastal destination, check out some forums for Ecuador. Expat Blog seems to have the most active one.


----------



## citlali

Vantex
How long did you live or visit Trujillo? 

For hot and dry in the summer you have some part of the Mediterranean coast, unfortunately the winters are not so great.

I guess that to be in a perfect place you have to have several places..


----------



## TravelLover

Can anyone recommend a town that is warm, dry, has clean air, and is at a low elevation (under 500ft)? Also that has minimal to zero biting bugs (mosquitoes, no see ums, etc).

We plan on spending 6 months out of the year in Mexico (Nov-Apr).

Gracias!


----------



## citlali

Palm Springs.


----------



## Hound Dog

Now, why would an Oregonian be seeking a place that is warm and dry? Any place is warm and dry compared tp Western Oregon or, perhaps, Eastern Oregon would do but no sea.

Ole Dawg used to live in Mobile which gets more rain than any other metropolitan area in the U.S.and just about any place except the Olympic Peninsula but the rain is delivered intermittently in tremendous and wild-assed thunderbumpers with sheets of rain so intense that there are times when one cannot see a foot in front of oneself and must pull off the road if driving. In Oregon, the rain comes in the form of chipi-cnipi or ennui inducing overcast and incessant drizzle. 

When I was living in San Francisco, Oregon and Washington were part of mywork-related travel territory and my Oregon and Washington colleagues used to berate me with the question, !Now, yáll ain´t gonna be movin´ up heah and Californicatin´our beloved northwest when you retire is you?" to which inquiry I would reply, "Boys, when Ah retire, I be pointin´ ole junior heah toward Mexico and Ah´ll not be stoppin' until I cross into Nogales, Sonora."

If you want warm, dry beaches, I suggest southern Baja. I´ve never been able to figure out why the U.S. stole God-forsaken Texas and not Baja California - a short sighted decision if there ever was one. On the mainland, perhaps the Bays at Huatulco would suffice.


----------



## TravelLover

I currently live in Oregon but I've also lived on the Big Island of Hawaii (Kona as well as Hilo), Panama (David and Boquete), New Jersey (Central Jersey as well as the Jersey Shore), New York (Staten Island), Florida (Tampa Bay), Maryland (between Baltimore and DC), Georgia (Atlanta) and Tennessee (Nashville).

Based on all the places I've lived in my life I came these conclusions:

1. I don't like winter weather.

2. I don't like humid weather.

3. Biting bugs like to bite me and my body has a strong reaction to them.

4. I've had things ruined by mold so a dry climate suits me better.

5. I like smaller towns with close access to major shopping.

6. My husband prefers lower elevations.

7. I like it really warm during the day and cool during the night (temperatures that would rarely require AC during the day and heating at night).

8. I like living in places with a lower cost of living (living in Hawaii was INSANELY expensive!)

That's all on the top of my head! 

Thank you so much for the suggestions, Hound Dog! I will do some more research on Huatulco as well as Baja Sur.


----------



## chicois8

Check out La Paz, BCS, seems to be pretty close to all your wants.....


----------



## Hound Dog

Very amusing, TravelLover. When we lived on the shores of Mobile Bay upon having been hitched, while it was a fine place to live with a great view of the bay, it was so humid that book covers would mildew and curl in one day. It was so humid that poisonous snakes, of which there were many, would wear little raincoats. It was so humid that once you had taken a shower and dried off with a towel, you were wetter than you were before showering. It was so humid that kudzu would grow on your arm if you left it in one place for five minutes. It was so humid that not only would your hair curl but so would your hairbrush. It was so humid that the cockroaches moved to Toledo.


----------



## makaloco

Baja California Sur might work for you, although in January/February nighttime temps can drop as low as the 40s even when days are in the 70s. No one I know of in BCS has home heating, unless you count the odd space heater or fireplace. November can be humid, and daytime highs above 100 aren't unknown in April, but not the norm. For the most part, the weather is breezy and sunny during the season you have in mind. The water is too cold for me to swim during those months, but I'm a wimp. My Italian neighbor, acclimatized to the Mediterranean, takes dips in the Sea of Cortez even in February. In general we have few biting insects except in late summer during tropical storm season. For smaller towns, you might look at Los Barriles or Todos Santos, about halfway between Los Cabos and La Paz and accessible to shopping in either. LB and TS are too "gringofied" for me, but both are beautiful, and many folks enjoy living there. There are other small communities on the outskirts of the larger towns. Cost of living may be higher than on the Mexican mainland because of the remoteness and expense of transporting goods, but value added tax is 5% lower, which helps even things out.


----------



## Hound Dog

OK, after much thought, I have found your town. It is suburban Tunis, Tunisia. Perhaps, as a second choice, Oran, Algeria. If you like to drink ice cold beer, Tunis may beat Oran but that is up to you.


----------



## citlali

Sorry dear husband, Tunis is not it. The winters can be pretty unpleasant with overcast cold and rainy days. One of my old boy friend was from Tunis and once he told me there was nothing as cold as a winter in Tunis. The houses do not have or did not have heat and the place was not pleasant in the winter.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


citlali said:



Sorry dear husband, Tunis is not it. The winters can be pretty unpleasant with overcast cold and rainy days. One of my old boy friend was from Tunis and once he told me there was nothing as cold as a winter in Tunis. The houses do not have or did not have heat and the place was not pleasant in the winter.

Click to expand...

_¡Damn! That is what I get for marrying a Parisienne who had a boyfriend who was a Tunisian Jew of serious intellect but a great cook and, frankly, had he continued to feed me Tunisian CousCous and been the accomplished chef and sexual partner about whom my wife extolled and not a traditional heterosexual, I would have left her and moved in with him in a New York Second back in 1985.


----------



## Longford

:focus:


----------



## dontforgettomove

Huanchaco definitely has the warm factor, but can a bit too cool at times. Also, not the prettiest in the my opinion. Lots of concrete right up to the dull beach. 

El Cuco in El Salvador is worth checking out! Absolutely gorgeous coast, very few people and safe.


----------



## gwizzzzz

Todos Santos Baja , warm and dry almost all year , interesting expat population, only 45 minutes from La Paz for major shops, medical facilities, entertainment


----------



## Isla Verde

gwizzzzz said:


> Todos Santos Baja , warm and dry almost all year , interesting expat population, only 45 minutes from La Paz for major shops, medical facilities, entertainment


Any interesting Mexicans in Todos Santos?


----------



## Longford

Mid-May to mid_November, average high temperature in Todos Santos is 90F or slightly above. For many, that's more than "warm." Mid-August to Mid-Sepember is the wet period, and I don't think much rain falls then anyway.


----------



## terrybahena

_


makaloco said:



Baja California Sur might work for you, although in January/February nighttime temps can drop as low as the 40s even when days are in the 70s. No one I know of in BCS has home heating, unless you count the odd space heater or fireplace. November can be humid, and daytime highs above 100 aren't unknown in April, but not the norm. For the most part, the weather is breezy and sunny during the season you have in mind. The water is too cold for me to swim during those months, but I'm a wimp. My Italian neighbor, acclimatized to the Mediterranean, takes dips in the Sea of Cortez even in February. In general we have few biting insects except in late summer during tropical storm season. For smaller towns, you might look at Los Barriles or Todos Santos, about halfway between Los Cabos and La Paz and accessible to shopping in either. LB and TS are too "gringofied" for me, but both are beautiful, and many folks enjoy living there. There are other small communities on the outskirts of the larger towns. Cost of living may be higher than on the Mexican mainland because of the remoteness and expense of transporting goods, but value added tax is 5% lower, which helps even things out.

Click to expand...

_Does northern Baja have basically the same weather? We're going to go check out Punta Banda and Maneadero which are both southern outskirts of Ensenada...after almost a year in the desert- I'm over it- now we've done 7 months in the tropics and almost a year in the desert, and I find myself restless again...I guess sometimes it takes a while when looking for that just right spot..


----------



## tepetapan

Longford said:


> Mid-May to mid_November, average high temperature in Todos Santos is 90F or slightly above. For many, that's more than "warm." Mid-August to Mid-Sepember is the wet period, and I don't think much rain falls then anyway.


 90 is just one degree above perfect. In Chicago you need the heat up to 78 in the winter to feel warm and the AC down to 66 in the summer to feel cool. It really does not make much sense, does it?


----------



## chicois8

Remember Ensenada is only about 80 south of San Diego so weather is about the same...


----------



## makaloco

terrybahena said:


> Does northern Baja have basically the same weather? We're going to go check out Punta Banda and Maneadero which are both southern outskirts of Ensenada...after almost a year in the desert- I'm over it- now we've done 7 months in the tropics and almost a year in the desert, and I find myself restless again...I guess sometimes it takes a while when looking for that just right spot..


Ensenada is 900 miles or so north of La Paz and on the Pacific side of the peninsula. I'm not familiar with the area, but I'd expect the weather to be substantially cooler and not as dry.


----------



## TravelLover

Hound Dog said:


> OK, after much thought, I have found your town. It is suburban Tunis, Tunisia. Perhaps, as a second choice, Oran, Algeria. If you like to drink ice cold beer, Tunis may beat Oran but that is up to you.


Gracias for your suggestion but I'm a teetotaler!


----------



## TravelLover

chicois8 said:


> Check out La Paz, BCS, seems to be pretty close to all your wants.....


That would probably work well for us since we're coming from Oregon. We're still debating whether to fly down or drive down ....


----------



## TravelLover

*...I guess sometimes it takes a while when looking for that just right spot..*

I second that! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hound Dog

_


makaloco said:



Ensenada is 900 miles or so north of La Paz and on the Pacific side of the peninsula. I'm not familiar with the area, but I'd expect the weather to be substantially cooler and not as dry.[/QUOTE

Click to expand...

_


makaloco said:


> ]
> 
> I have been to Ensenada a number of times back in the 60s; it, like San Diego and the Southern California coast, is blessed or cursed by relatively cold ocean currents according to what you like. Ensenada is cool due, at times, to persistent ocean fogs and a cold current meeting a seaside community on a coast where juts a few miles inland it is often hot desert which cause divergent climates draw in the fog to the immediate coastal zones. When I was visiting Ensenada in the 1960s, that was the end of the line in Baja on decent roads . Back then, it was not an attractive city and smelled a lot like dead fish since it was an important fishing port but was a great place to get ripped and spend the night with newly met and friendly female companions.
> 
> I would never leave anywhere in Baja California Sur for that Northern Baja Coast but then, there are those who would disagree and at least the relatively cold ocean in the north discourages hurricanes.
> 
> I could never figure out why the United States stole Texas from Mexico and had no interest in Baja. Same thing in Southern California where the Europeans gave the indigenous folks the Coachella Valley (Palm Springs) and stole Fresno. There´s no accounting for taste.


----------

